# Sinn und Zweck einer Backplate



## On/OFF (1. Februar 2009)

Gruß , habe mir grad den post von  " HESmelaugh " über Schnellkupplungen angesehn. ( der übrigens sehr nice war , nochmal Thx an dieser Stelle )  Dort wurden alle Kühler mit Backplate getestet. 

Da ich beim Einbau bemerkte das die Backplate für den EK Supreme nicht passt und zu faul war die Löcher grösser zu bohren ( gierig auf die Kühlung  )  " PS: Die Abstände passen schon , aber der Duchmesser nicht. " habe ich ihn ohne verbaut. 

Frage :  Vieviel mehr Grad bringt ein höherer Anpressdruck und ist das sinnvoll ? Vielleicht hat jemand Referenzwerte am Start.

Die Gewinde von meinen Schrauben (Original EK-Halterung) schauen ca 1 cm nach den Drehtellern raus ( gut handfest ).  Lohnt sich das System nochmal auseinanderzunehmen?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem HK 2.5 brachte die Backplate damals 5°C, allerdings hab ich beim Umbau auch die WLP-Verteilung etwas optimiert.


----------



## nemetona (1. Februar 2009)

Die Backplate wird primär dein Mainboard schonen, da die Befestigungslast des CPU Kühler nicht an 4 Stellen punktuell wirkt, sonder flächig verteilt wird.
Große Temperaturunterschiede würde ich mir durch die Backplate nicht erhoffen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## HESmelaugh (1. Februar 2009)

Es geht in erster Linie um das Mainboard, ja.

Ich hab mal mit einem EK Supreme kurz (nur zwei- dreimal neu montiert) getestet, wie der Unterschied mit/ohne Backplate asufällt.
Resultat: Innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit. Also vermutlich weniger als 0.5°.
Wie gesagt: War kein sehr ausführlicher Test und nur mit einem Kühlermodell, aber wenn der Unterschied sehr gross wäre, hätte man das sicher auch mit einem kurzen Test festgestellt.

Was dafür sehr viel brachte, war die Ausrichtung des Supreme zu ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2009)

So als Randfrage: Weiß jemand, wie die aktuelle So775 Backplate von Watercool aufgebaut ist?
Laut Beschreibung wird der Kühler mit langen Schrauben direkt verschraubt, bei der non-Backplate Halterung montiert man dagegen erstmal Gewindemuffen an den Befestigungslöchern was den entscheidenden Vorteil hat, dass weiteres Ein-/Ausbauen des Kühlers ohne Ausbau des Mainboards möglich ist.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Februar 2009)

Bei meiner fehlten die Schrauben noch ganz weshalb ich mir im Baumarkt eine Ladung kurze M4 Schrauben besorgt habe mit denen ich die "alte" Befestigungsmethode mit insgesamt 8 Schrauben nachstellen konnte.
Ein dicker Nachteil der Watercool Backplate ist aber die Tatsache dass sie bei kurzen Abstandshaltern mit dem Gehäuse in Berührung kommt(so wie bei mir).


----------



## bundymania (1. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als Randfrage: Weiß jemand, wie die aktuelle So775 Backplate von Watercool aufgebaut ist?
> Laut Beschreibung wird der Kühler mit langen Schrauben direkt verschraubt, bei der non-Backplate Halterung montiert man dagegen erstmal Gewindemuffen an den Befestigungslöchern was den entscheidenden Vorteil hat, dass weiteres Ein-/Ausbauen des Kühlers ohne Ausbau des Mainboards möglich ist.


 
An der Montageart des Kühlers ändert sich nichts und der Vorteil bleibt bestehen. Bei der S775 Backplate ist neben der Platte ein Gummipad als Isolierung im Lieferumfang vorhanden, bei der 1366er Version sind es 4 feuerrote Abstandshalter aus Plastik. Die 4 Unterlegscheiben, die normalerweise von unten ans Board kommen, benötigt man demzufolge nicht mehr.


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Da hab ich auch mal ne Frage am Rande.
Gibt es 'ne backplate für den AM2(+) Sockel ?
Hab bei meinem MSI auf hohen Anpressdruck verzichtet, da das Board sich sonst biegt.


----------



## nemetona (2. Februar 2009)

Bei AT hab ich nur diese gefunden, obwohl sie für TR Luftkühler gedacht ich lässt sie sich vieleicht anpassen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Die hatte ich auch gedacht, nur weiß ich nicht ob die Schrauben des EK-Supreme durch die Löcher passen.
Aber danke.
Und es gibt keine für Wakühler speziell ?


----------



## nemetona (2. Februar 2009)

Zumindest kenne ich keine.
Da die Schrauben beim EK Supreme nur durch die Backplate gesteckt sind, könnte man die Löcher in der Backplate auf das nötige Maß aufbohren.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2009)

Stimmt.
Da bin ich schon Handwerker und komm da nich drauf 
Danke ^^


----------



## nemetona (2. Februar 2009)

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Sgod (5. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein dicker Nachteil der Watercool Backplate ist aber die Tatsache dass sie bei kurzen Abstandshaltern mit dem Gehäuse in Berührung kommt(so wie bei mir).


Bei mir kommt sie nicht nur mit dem Gehäuse in Berührung, das Mainboard lässt sich mit Backplate garnicht einbauen...frustrierend und ärgerlich.


----------



## nemetona (5. Februar 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Bild davon posten?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Sgod (5. Februar 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Kannst du mal ein Bild davon posten?


Ich nehme an du meinst mich? Hab momentan leider keine Digicam zur Verfügung. Die Abstandshalter sind jedenfalls ca. 2mm kürzer als die Backplate, somit ist ein Verschrauben des Mobos unmöglich.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab einfach die Mobo-Schraube zwischen Sockel und Rambänken weg gelassen, dann passt es so halbwegs.


----------



## Sgod (5. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach die Mobo-Schraube zwischen Sockel und Rambänken weg gelassen, dann passt es so halbwegs.


Das hilft leider in meinem Fall nicht. Würde ich das Mobo beispielsweise auf der linken Seite verschrauben, hätte ich auf der rechten Seite 3-4mm Luft. Es wippt also geradezu auf der Backplate.


----------



## nemetona (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, Sgod, ich meinte dich 
Wenn du wieder mal ne Cam. in der nähe hast, ein Bild davon würde mich mal Interessieren.

Meines Wissens nach, ist der Abstand vom Mobo zum Moboschlitten, unabhängig vom Gehäuse bei allen gleich.
Wie kann man da ein Backplate bauen, die mehr Platz benötigt als vorhanden ist 
Ich würde mich mal an den Kundenservice von Watercool wenden, irgendwas müssen die sich ja dabei gedacht haben.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------

